# DSL problem, modem westell 6100F



## cmpjr007 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have tried tried to install dsl (verizon). I'm using fc8 I can see the modem, remote computer can see. Can't hook-up to the internet. This was done through Verizon activation home page. Through numerous phone calls, Verizon has no Linux support. Help!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Ok well, what happens if you do a powercycle:

Shutdown the computer and unplug the modem and/or router (if you have one)
Now wait for 1 to 5 minutes and let the modem and/or router drain all power.
Once that is done, plug the modem in first, let all the lights come on. I am not sure about that modem but you will see at least the *Power, DSL or LAN lights*.
Next plug in the router or computer whichever is next in the chain, and let it totally boot up.

Try that and see if you are able to connect to the internet. Make sure that all your ethernet cables are connected correctly (I am supposing that you are connecting by ethernet, not usb). A word about most tech supports, they don't currently do support for linux because there are too many variables, and not enough people that have linux yet.

Cheers!


----------



## cmpjr007 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks, wmorri
Tried those things without success.
However, today I tried using a windows laptop,
set up the account and then plugged into my
linux computer and it now works.
cmpjr007


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Great glad to hear that you got everything to work.

Cheers!


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Comcast is the same way. You have to get the account started with a Windows PC, then you need to put a router into the system in order to connect with a Linux PC.
I've connected to a few Comcast accounts with our Linux lappy, but only behind a router, not direct to the modem.


----------



## cmpjr007 (Oct 8, 2008)

Why couldn't Verizon tell me that????
I talked to people from different planets
without any help.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

It is possible that they don't know that. When I did tech support I wasn't always given every fact. When ever they here that you are running Linux, they are automatically told that there is nothing that they can do for you and that is that. Then they just move on to the next customer. It is not the techs fault, so don't blame them for things they don't know.

Cheers!


----------



## cmpjr007 (Oct 8, 2008)

True enough, thanks again,
cmpjr007


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, instead of just accepting that their "tech help" is resolutely clueless, Comcast and Verizon customers running Linux oughta call the help desk and tell whoever picks up how they did it.
They get enuf calls and someone may decide they should do something about it. Linux is becoming more popular and there's no good excuse for the big providers to make it harder on us.

Anyway, it wouldn't take much to educate their tech help as to the present situation. Here are the Comcast directions:
#1 Set up account with any Windows PC.
#2 Get a router and set it up with proper encryption etc.
#3 Grab your Linux PC and either plug it in to router or have it look for the wireless connection.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

That is a great Idea Bartender. I haven't really thought about that before. When or if I ever have to call tech support I might mention that to them.

Cheers!


----------

